# Plasma 1 or Plasma 2??



## Von-Skipp (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am looking for my first TRI bike. I am currently on a Specialized Tarmac road bike. I am really interested in the Scott Plasma. I have been debating if the new Plasma 2 frame is worth getting over the Plasma 1. I have enough $ for the Plasma 1 but would consider the Plasma 2. I plan on upgrading parts of the Plasma 1 anyways, such as Crankset and Base Bar.

Is the Plasma 2 worth it, and what are the benefits?? If I go with the Plasma 1, what kind of crankset would be a good upgrade?

I plan of racing the CA 70.3 in April and a bunch of Olympics in CA and Arizona. I plan on racing more 70.3 in the following years too.

Thanks


----------

